# Image indexing, archiving software



## El_Mayo (May 5, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right forum, didn't want to double post in the Network forum.
I'm about to start an internship and one of the main tasks is sorting images that have been dumped on their server (running Windows Server 2012) into folders (month, events etc.)
Anyone know a software that's good for this? Would it be a matter of logging into the server remotely and running software like Picasa to batch add tags? Ideally free software


----------



## Disparia (May 5, 2014)

I'm assuming this internship is because you'd like to get into the field so it sounds a good project to learn some scripting.

With PHP, Python, or Windows scripting you'd be able to automatically sort pics by dates, EXIF data (if available and reliable), and more. If the need arises, the ability to do batch format conversion, resize, or add watermarks is there too.

Now the job may be more along the lines of "I just uploaded some photos, do this, do that, and do this to them". In other words, it's may be different tasks each day, but it's still nice to have a couple of the common tasks ready to execute.

Depending on the complexity of the requirements, I like ImageMagick for batch work. Available as a command-line binary, with GUI, or for use with other languages such as the ones I mentioned earlier (and many more). What you're doing may not require something like this, so when you know more about it, lets know.


----------



## SKL_H (May 18, 2014)

Hi
I found this one http://www.picajet.com/en/index.php?page=Photo-Database-Software
another option is to develop a small image management application


----------



## El_Mayo (May 19, 2014)

So does Server version of Windows run like any desktop version in the sense that I can runImageMagick or Picajet like I'd run it on a desktop PC?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 19, 2014)

Yes

(assuming it has the right options installed)


----------



## SKL_H (May 19, 2014)

El_Mayo said:


> So does Server version of Windows run like any desktop version in the sense that I can runImageMagick or Picajet like I'd run it on a desktop PC?



Yah it does the differences is that the services that run on a desktop PC may be different from those running in Windows Server. But other than that you run most apps on MS Server
But most developers program their apps not to run on another OS other than the one they targeted you will get something like "only supports windows blah blah".


----------



## El_Mayo (May 23, 2014)

SKL_H said:


> Yah it does the differences is that the services that run on a desktop PC may be different from those running in Windows Server. But other than that you run most apps on MS Server
> But most developers program their apps not to run on another OS other than the one they targeted you will get something like "only supports windows blah blah".


is there a compatibility mode on Server?

Also with the programs suggested so far (ImageMagick, Picajet) can I organise the files into folders in Windows Explorer using the software (sorting them into Year, then month sub-folders) or do they use a database file extension that can only be opened by them? Sort of like how you can organise and save your iTunes database as a file (but if the database is deleted you have to re-do everything)


----------



## Aquinus (May 23, 2014)

Windows Server is basically exactly like regular windows but without as many applications and eye candy out of the box with a bunch of extra server software that you can install that isn't installed out of the box. Most software should just work and you won't know until you try it. Personally, I would write a script to handle it, but that's just me.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 23, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Windows Server is basically exactly like regular windows but without as many applications and eye candy out of the box with a bunch of extra server software that you can install that isn't installed out of the box. Most software should just work and you won't know until you try it. Personally, I would write a script to handle it, but that's just me.


I dunno how to do that though


----------



## Aquinus (May 23, 2014)

El_Mayo said:


> I dunno how to do that though


I think that you, like many people, are capable of learning how to. In fact I would ask the employer what they're expecting and working off of that. It's very possible that they might want something written by hand. I wouldn't try flying blind.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 23, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I think that you, like many people, are capable of learning how to. In fact I would ask the employer what they're expecting and working off of that. It's very possible that they might want something written by hand. I wouldn't try flying blind.


It's not a techy company, it's a local community business. Basically they've got a load of unsorted pictures on their server and they'd like to sort so they can be used for marketing purposes if necessary and archived if possible. Guy in charge doesn't mind if I use the software or write a script as long as the servers photos are organised. Can't say what it looks like atm as I start on the 2nd of June but I'm trying  to have a game plan so I can sort the tedious part out quickly


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 4, 2014)

Alright I'm on the server now and there are 2900+ jpegs on here. The way I see it there are two ways to organise this. 

Either a non destructive method like Picasa where all the images are nicely sorted into folders and albums by year, month and date, but only when using Picasa, or to move all the images into a single images folder, then run a program to sort them into Year, month and date subfolders.

The problem with Picasa though is that presumably the information is saved as a database file, some sort of XML, which could get corrupted and mean the organisation has to be re-done


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2014)

IDK what the paid gets you but this is supposed to be one of the best.

http://daminion.net/


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 15, 2014)

Okay guys need help with something else

is there any way to have an external device like an SD card reader come up when plugged into a local machine when you're logged into a remote desktop?

and does anyone know how to set up a camera to automatically write author and copyright info metadata when a picture is taken?


----------

